# My new ankona cayenne now in Bokeelia on Pine Island - any fishing advice???



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Where you find big mullet redfish hang out, they tend to school together. Live bait with finger mullet, you can chunk dead mullet up, gulp shrimp the holes in the grass, and also jigs. I tend to use 15lb fluorocarbon leader for redfish but if snook are in the area I go to 20lb. And if your jogging or gulp shrimp light jig heads like 1/8 oz with a sharp hook. Don’t be skimp on the jig heads the hook is more important then the jig.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

My favorite color for jigs are white, gold flake, green with red flake, and green back with white bottoms. Also scent your jigs if they aren’t already. Best of luck


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new skiff! You'll love the Cayenne.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

john reid said:


> I have been straight into 3.5 foot waves at 50% speed and rode dry and felt very safe .


3.5 ft waves huh..

On a separate, note very nice looking vessel


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wrong area for Reds. Run out of Boca grand pass, hook a right, then an easy 550 miles north west. When the water turns brown and you start smelling corndogs, switch over to a purple and yellow jig with a #4 hildabrandt spinner. Work the lee shore of islands and the mouth of duck ponds and cuts. Falling tide is best.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on retiring and the new skiff! 

Word of warning: anytime you mention wave heights on the internet, get prepared for some major ball busting...........


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Any luck on the reds?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats on the Cayenne


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Been a weird winter for reds in the area. Too windy for a ton of tailing activity. Get on the pole early in the AM on these skinny tides in protected areas and keep looking. Keep casting while you are looking. You'll get some.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the color of that pretty boat


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

john reid said:


> Picked up my Ankona Cayenne January 8 and have been staying in Bokeelia on Pine Island. The boat has been performing great and has exceeded my expectations for running in a chop as well as running skinny. I have been straight into 3.5 foot waves at 50% speed and rode dry and felt very safe and can float in less that 8 inches. I am a new retirree and this is my first extended stay in Florida (3 months) and my first time in Southwest Florida so I have a lot to learn. I have done extensive research on the area and have found a lot of great spots but am having trouble locating redfish. The water is just getting to warmer temps so things should pick up soon I hope. I have done good with trout and figured out the sheeps recently. Any advice about the area for locating reds and any other species would be greatly appreciated.


Can you take pics of the hatches open?


----------

